
Shiri: 1999 South Korean action blockbuster changed Asian cinema forever - hw
https://www.scmp.com/lifestyle/entertainment/article/3002848/shiri-how-1999-south-korean-action-blockbuster-changed
======
qohen
FYI, you can watch _Shiri_ online for free on Sony's TV and movie site,
sonycrackle.com:

[https://www.sonycrackle.com/shiri/2481139](https://www.sonycrackle.com/shiri/2481139)

